# Where do you live in America?



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

The United States is a big country. Where do you live? Do you like it there?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I live in Southern California close to San Diego. Yes, I love living here.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Florida, though I spend most of my time traveling outside the country. Where I live the pace is a bit slower than the bigger cities, people let you into traffic when you are coming out of the gas station, and there are a whole string of beautiful west coast beaches.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

I live in Santa Barbara, California when not living in Mexico.


----------

